# Logo mit Lichteffekt



## Jerix (23. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich will mir ein Logo machen, dass vor meine Musikvideos kommt, machen. Nur habe ich absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll. 
Also ich habe mir folgendes vorgestellt: Am Anfang sieht man nur ein schwarzen Bildschirm und dann soll ein oranges oder besser gesagt Glut farbender Lichtstrahl die Schrift nach einander bilden.
Oder mein zweiter Gedanke war der schwarze bildschirm an den Stellen wo die Buchstaben sind anfängt zu brennen und wie Papier auseinander geht und im Hintergrund sieht man noch mehr Feuer die die Buchstaben bilden.
Ist irgendwie nicht sehr kreativ aber ich steh auf diese Effekte.
Nun es wäre furchtbar nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte denn ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll. Ich würde das gerne mit Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe After Effects und vieleicht mit 3d Studio Maxx machen.


----------



## Jerix (23. Juli 2005)

Sorry, ich glaube das ist hier etwas falsch das Thema. Könnte man das vieleicht irgendwie verschieben?


----------



## zirag (23. Juli 2005)

Hi
Also im falschen Bereich ist das hier. Das ist schonmal sicher.

Und wenn es in 3D sein soll würde ich es komplett in c4d oder Max machen und dann in Premiere schneiden.

Soll es aber nicht 3D sein, würde ich das in AFX machen. 

Dann würde ich dir raten, erstmal mit was leichtem anzufangen! und dich langsam in eines der Programme einzuarbeiten. Dazu kann ich dann noch sagen    und [F1]

mfg ZiRaG


----------

